# Grand Velas resale (2010)



## lovemylabradoodle (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a friend who may want to buy at the Grand Velas.They love this resort in PDc and Nuevo Vallarta. I am trying to find her a resale. Besides Tug and redweek any other reputable companies out there. Any grand velas owners here that can tell me what your maintanence fees include?Does it include the AI fees?

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 20, 2010)

What a nice resort when we walked by in Nuevo Vallarta

But I would not buy there unless I intendend to stay there most of the time of my contract.  I would think it would not exchange well with the fees. 
But it was a very nice resort. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lovemylabradoodle (Jun 20, 2010)

They do plan to go almst every year. They have gone the past 3 years and love it!


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 22, 2010)

*This would be one resort almost never worth buying*

Don't buy it- trade your old doggy timeshare for it. While experimenting with trade power of my various units owned in exchange for resorts in the Vallarta area,I discovered that my lowest-powered timeshares (the units in the worst season which wren't deposited far in advance) could confirm an exchange into Velas. I suspect that their very high all-inclusive fees keep the demand at a near- mute level.
JMHO,
Brian


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 22, 2010)

*We don't own there but*

I do know that the annual fees do not include the AI   

They are some of the highest annual fees added to an equally high AI, making this something we would avoid like the plague.

imho,

Greg



lovemylabradoodle said:


> I have a friend who may want to buy at the Grand Velas.They love this resort in PDc and Nuevo Vallarta. I am trying to find her a resale. Besides Tug and redweek any other reputable companies out there. Any grand velas owners here that can tell me what your maintanence fees include?Does it include the AI fees?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth


----------



## flexible (Nov 2, 2010)

*Grand Velas - AI Prepay packages*



Timesharemogul said:


> Don't buy it- trade your old doggy timeshare for it. While experimenting with trade power of my various units owned in exchange for resorts in the Vallarta area,I discovered that my lowest-powered timeshares (the units in the worst season which wren't deposited far in advance) could confirm an exchange into Velas. I suspect that their very high all-inclusive fees keep the demand at a near- mute level.
> JMHO,
> Brian



You are correct. I realized quickly that Velas Vallarta DOES NOT trade well with RCI! When I could not use a week I asked them to put it in RCI weeks. I immediately saw the number of potential trades was MUCH lower than our other deposits. I seem to recall the VV with $825 MF had fewer available trading options than with junior suites in Mazatlan! I immediately told Velas to REMOVE the week from RCI weeks. Since the week deposited by Velas was from their BULK BANK account there should have been NO ISSUE regarding late deposit. It simply does NOT trade well BECAUSE an exchanger must pay AI.

I can deposit VV to RCI weeks and pay $26 to convert the week to 45,000 RCI Points. But I can get 45,000 RCI Points by depositing Week 39 Sheraton Bugavilias where the MF is about $300 less.

We are at MP Maya Riviera today. Last time in PDC/Cancun area was 2007 before Grand Velas Playa del Carmen opened.

We asked to see a room when we were driving home last week. Very, very nice hotel style room. We saw the "Ambassador Class" room. 

I like seeing the Caribbean Sea from the room more than the Pacific Ocean from PV/NV rooms.
*
My questions:*

1) Pre-paid AI fee programs at Grand Velas/Playa del Carmen - has anyone on TUG purchased them? What do you think? I have a price list here. Very detailed. 

*An Examples:*

*$69,335 US* = 25 Years (which I think means weeks? or trips? because you can accelerate usage) *brings the PP cost of AI to $198 PER DAY*

$33,677 US prepayment = 240 PP Per Day

2) Upgrade from our Velas Vallarta contract where AI is NON REQUIRED costs $26,404 for 25 "Super Prime" + 25 "Elite Weeks" (*Elite - May->October when we would only MAYBE be here LATE October*

other options for Ambassador Class (less expensive) and JUNGLE Class (not Ocean Front)

THANKS in advance for ANY information or comments. We ate breakfast (Azul) and lunch (Bistro) there on Sunday. *The food is excellent BUT then at the price it should be!*

The occupancy appeared low. We were told 300 groups of couples/families or about 20% occupancy. Mayan told us they were at 45%  or so last week compared to about 70% last year BUT October is low season.

I am not sure how often we will be in the PDC/Cancun area. Generally we winter for six months (too rainy & cold at home). We alternate years with Mexico to use up timeshares. 2009/2010 winter was Antarctica/Tahiti/Hawaii. Mexico Oct 2010- April 2011. Sept 2011-March 2012 probably China/Phuket/India/Australia.

If we keep to our current itinerary to use MP Senior Certificates for 2010 up in Oct/Nov/Dec & then Velas Vallarta 2011 usage up in Jan 2011 which DOES NOT REQUIRE AI which we have NEVER PAID for yet, then the MP 2011 Senior Certificates in Mazatlan so we don't need to return to Mexico until November 2012 to use the 2012 MP Senior Certificates.

I do not feel pressured to 'upgrade' to Grand Velas/Maya Riviera BUT my husband believes SOME of the offers might not be available *WHEN* the economy improves. In October 2008 when we saw the economic mess on TV, my husband said he expects it to take TEN YEARS to 2018 to fully bounce back.


===========
My husband purchased a 4 week fractional ownership at Velas Vallarta for 60K in 2000. (4 weeks x 25 years). Even though his late wife never tossed any paperwork out and I organized many lateral file cabinets with timeshare contracts and other timeshare paperwork I do not understand how he has:

1 contract x 2 weeks for VV Vila AND
1 contract x 2 weeks for VV Vila Plus

He recalls being told there was an "inventory issue" and in March 2002 when the used Velas Vallarta for the FIRST time they had to sign paperwork and somehow ended up with the two NEW contract numbers. We realize there is virtually NO RESALE VALUE to timeshares. We have allowed a couple we met in the swimming pool at VV to use our 2010 & 2011 Villa weeks for the MF ONLY (meaning no money toward our original purchase price) BECAUSE my husband does NOT like to move from one unit to another at the SAME RESORT. It would have been great to receive more rent BUT even though I have a website AND used to list ads on some sites I consider myself fortunate *IF* I am able to rent 3 or 4 weeks a year.

I have NO EXPECTATIONS of resale value of an upgraded Grand Velas *EVEN* with prepaid AI.

I just found http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44015
Which all inclusive, which city? - Timeshare Users Group Online ...
15 posts - 9 authors - Last post: 31 Mar 2007
Go to www.tripadvisor.com and read the reviews about Grand Velas. ... Juan Velas and his staff make no appoligies for the fees, ...
www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44015 

I wonder how many TUGers are members of GV/Maya Riviera.  Would love to hear feedback from their experiences.

THANKS in advance for any comments.


----------



## lizzzzie (Nov 18, 2015)

*Grand Velas Help*

I would apprecaite any hepl on Grand Velas ownership, (Not Velas Vallarta.)  I see that you were offered to upgrade to Super Prime- What does that mean at this resort?

There isn't a lot of information at owning at the Grand Velas.  I have to opportunity to purchase a resale ownership.  I would have the right to use the timeshare for another 20 years and the only info I was given was my maintenance fees would be $200/year, plus all inclusive fees which are $100per adult/day in a super prme villa.

We have stayed at Grand Velas in Playa Del Carment but this opporutnity is in the Nuevo Vallarta location.  We would so look forward to be able to stay here every year.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 19, 2015)

*This thread is from 2010*

You replied to a post from 2010. You can click on the poster's blue name and send him/her a message about your questions.


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 19, 2015)

Removed.  Burned by the Time Machine.


----------



## lizzzzie (Nov 22, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thank you!  I'll message the original person!


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 22, 2015)

lizzzzie said:


> I would apprecaite any hepl on Grand Velas ownership, (Not Velas Vallarta.)  I see that you were offered to upgrade to Super Prime- What does that mean at this resort?
> 
> There isn't a lot of information at owning at the Grand Velas.  I have to opportunity to purchase a resale ownership.  I would have the right to use the timeshare for another 20 years and the only info I was given was my maintenance fees would be $200/year, plus all inclusive fees which are $100per adult/day in a super prme villa.
> 
> We have stayed at Grand Velas in Playa Del Carment but this opporutnity is in the Nuevo Vallarta location.  We would so look forward to be able to stay here every year.



You should double check the AI fees.  AI for Club Velas is $110/adult/day and I can't imagine GV being cheaper.  Also, my MF is 850 for a one BR Villa in Club Velas, but I have an old contract and I understand that MF have all but gone away on many new contracts.....


----------



## prit (Mar 10, 2018)

I have Grand Velas, Master Suite (or Parlour Suite), Super Prime (any week but 3 holiday weeks). MF 2018 = $1869.49. AI Senior Rate (20% discount) = $184/person/day for Oct 2018 reservation. (I think all owners get 15% discount on AI.) The AI varies by time of year. The entire MF is credited against the AI, so my husband and I will pay $706.51 when we check in. ($2576-$1869.49) 
We can also use our week at Casa Velas (adults only) or Velas Vallarta (both with lower AI). I suppose we can use our week at newer properties since our purchase, but the AIs are outrageous.
Grand Velas treats you like royalty, and there are 3 amazing restaurants (Italian, Mexican, French) and great swimming pools.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 10, 2018)

This thread is from 2010 and the last post was in 2015.  Might be worth starting a new thread for current info.


----------

